# [grub] Ubuntu 9.10 und Windows XP starten manchmal nicht. Blinkender Cursor.



## CPoly (27. Mai 2010)

Hi,

Ich habe meinen Computer bereits seit fast einem Jahr. Von Beginn an habe ich dort Ubuntu 9.04 (inzwischen Update auf 9.10) und Windows XP drauf. Als Bootloader kommt grub 0.97 zum Einsatz.
Seit ein paar Wochen kommt es häufiger vor, dass mein PC nicht hochfährt. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob ich in Grub Ubuntu oder XP auswähle. In der Regel kommt nach dem Auswählen der übliche Text "Booting from hd5 ext3 bla..." und danach, wo eigentlich der Splashscreen kommen sollte, kommt nur ein einsamer, blinkender Cursor. In der menu.lst habe ich quiet und splash abgestellt, aber das hat mir nicht weiter geholfen. Ab und zu hängt es aber auch an anderer Stelle, nicht immer bei dem einsamen Cursor.
Es spielt übrigens keine Rolle, ob es ein Start oder ein Neustart ist.

Also muss ich mir sorgen machen, dass mit meiner Festplatte etwas nicht in Ordnung ist, oder hat eines der Updates einen Bug mit sich gebracht?
Ich glaube so oft wie in den letzten fünf Tagen habe ich den Reset Knopf in meinem ganzen Leben noch nicht gedrückt :-D

Gruß


----------



## thoser (28. Mai 2010)

Du mußt dir erstmal keine Sorgen machen. Canonical, so heißt die Firma glaub ich, hat Ubuntu 9.10 quasi "versaut". Die von dir beschriebenen Probleme hatte ich  nie, allerdings wurde bei mir bei fast jedem Update das System zerschossen(sprich, ich sah oft nicht mal mehr den Grub-screen). Seit 10.4. funktioniert wieder alles (und ich bin fester der Überzeugung, das Gentoo besser ist )
Lange Rede - kurzer Sinn: Ich empfehle ein Update auf 10.4.


----------



## CPoly (28. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Infos. Ich werde dann mal alles sichern und das Update installieren. Beim Update von 9.04 auf 9.10 lief alles ohne Probleme.


----------



## CPoly (28. Mai 2010)

Ich wollte gerade auf meinem Notebook auf 10.04 updaten, um zu gucken, ob dort alles glatt läuft (Mein Arbeitsrechner wäre danach dran gewesen).
Nach dem aber mein Notebook ebenfalls nicht korrekt booten wollte, habe ich mal mit einer anderen Kernel Version gebootet. Und eine Websuche nach "2.6.31-21 boot" zeigt, dass es wohl am Kernel liegt. Also ist wenigstens der Grund ausgemacht und ich warte jetzt auf ein Kernel Update


----------

